# Price reduction til 9/1 $1000 Briar Creek



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 7, 2015)

Briar Creek Sportsman Club is seeking a few members for the 2015-2016 Seasons.

Year round membership is NEW PRICE TIL 9/1 $1000

the club has approx. 17,000 acres and is looking for more.

It is located in Burke Co. Approx 30 mi. from Augusta.

Great family club, with year round memberships.

Contact me either by PM, email (tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com) or phone 706-564-1363. for more information.

also visit our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com for more information and pictures. (there are a ton)


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jun 23, 2015)

Started putting out cameras, after an awesome turkey season! if you are looking for a spot to hunt this fall this may be it!! Contact me!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 1, 2015)

Decided to post more picture so y'all who havent checked us out can see some all of these are from last season. A mix of all hunting types. This is the time to be in the woods and getting ready for the upcoming deer season. If you are interested contact us before its too late. Pm me, email me and like always check out our website, www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Nov 28, 2015)

For those looking for a place next year(if we have openings). Here are some of the deer we've taken so far this Year


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 28, 2015)

*Members?*

How many members total are allowed in the Club?  Thanks,   W.T.


----------



## Mike Oglesby (Dec 3, 2015)

Yall save one of the open spots for next season for me. My son wants me to get back in. Its to close to the house for me not to be a member.


----------



## bigbuck69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any spots open for up coming season let me know thanks 4072344974


----------



## gizmodawg (Jan 4, 2016)

If any spots available please contact me at 770 823 1923.
Neal


----------



## JJhunts (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like a great place, thanks for posting all the pics. How many members?


----------



## bobprimm (Jan 13, 2016)

*Interested in club membership*

Is there a clubhouse?
Guest policy?
Thanks
Bob
Bob.primm@hotmail.com



georgiabuck6 said:


> Briar Creek Sportsman Club is seeking a few members for the 2015-2016 Seasons.
> 
> Year round membership is 1175.00
> 
> ...


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 18, 2016)

Price was at 1275, but if you join now you get a 275 discount if you join before 9/1 email me with questions or inquiries tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com


----------



## giantsfan291 (Jul 18, 2016)

how many members does your club cap at?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 19, 2016)

Our board set a max 2 years ago at 180 members. But we haven't been over 150 in 10+ years. We normally run at about 130 members. Seems like a lot of people but you'd have to fathom 15,000 acres to realize there is plenty of room per hunter. 

Y'all keep the question coming!


----------



## mcfsf33 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is a great club folks with plenty of room to hunt and the fishing is first class. If I ever start back hunting back in burke county this will be the club I join.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 21, 2016)

mcfsf33 said:


> This is a great club folks with plenty of room to hunt and the fishing is first class. If I ever start back hunting back in burke county this will be the club I join.




Thanks! We have a few 1000$ memberships left


----------

